# PB install X

## Bastux

Bonjour, j'essaye d'installer X, et je n'y parviens pas car emerge cherche le portage Freetype-2.1.3 et ne parvient pas à le télécharger.

J'ai essayé de le télécharger à la main, et de le mettre dans /usr/portage/distfiles, mais ça marche pas non plus...

Que faire?

Je veux un X!!!  :Sad: 

Aidez moi SVP

----------

## SuperTomate

Tu ne serais pas en unstable (~86) par hasard ?

Parce qu'en stable, je ne vois pas pourquoi il irait chercher freetype-2.1.3.

Quelle version de xfree veux-tu installer ?

----------

## Bastux

la normal pour gentoo 1.2

il télécharge pas il me renvoie un 404 not found

----------

## SuperTomate

Tu peux être un peu plus précis et indiquer le nom, les versions des ebuilds et les commandes que tu tapes ainsi que leurs sorties.

C'est dur de répondre à une question quand c'est vague comme ça.

----------

## Bastux

$emerge freetype

Calculating dependencies  \--14:00:09--  http://gentoo.linux.no/distfiles/freetype-2.1.3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/freetype-2.1.3.tar.bz2'

Resolving proxy... done.

Connecting to proxy[172.20.0.6]:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

14:00:09 ERROR 404: Not Found.

mirror://sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.3.tar.bz2: Unsupported scheme.

 ...done!

>>> emerge media-libs/freetype-2.1.3-r2 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.linux.no/distfiles/freetype-2.1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading mirror://sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.3.tar.bz2

!!! Couldn't download freetype-2.1.3.tar.bz2.  Aborting.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-libs/freetype/freetype-2.1.3-r2.ebuild .

Voilà ce ke j'obtient

----------

## SuperTomate

Peux-tu mettre à jour portage et reessayer ?

```
emerge rsync

emerge portage
```

----------

## Tucs

sinon essayes un autre site mirroir :

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

----------

